# Thurs-Fri Northeast



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Where the Snow Will FallUpdated: Tuesday, January 30, 2007 10:41 AM










Thursday's winter storm across the Deep South will bring snow to the Ohio Valley, with thunderstorms and heavy rain along the Gulf Coast. Precipitation may begin as snow or ice in the Carolina Piedmont before changing to rain later in the day. A dangerous freezing rain will coat the foothills, while to the north, snow will spread into the mid-Atlantic states during the afternoon.

By Thursday night, the storm center will reach North Carolina and Virginia. Snow will fall across much of West Virginia, central and western Pennsylvania and upstate New York. Most of the big cities along the East Coast will have snow changing to rain. Rain and thunderstorms will continue along the Southeast coastline.

On Friday, snow will fall across most of New England, except for Cape Cod and southern Rhode Island where it will mix with some rain. Since this storm will move rapidly, most of the precipitation should end by midday Friday. The exception will be across Maine, where snow will linger into the afternoon.

At this point, it appears that over 6 inches will fall from the Poconos of Pennsylvania through the capital district of New York into the Green and White mountains of New England and much of Maine.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

ill take that it looks like were in the 1-3 but hopefully thatll go up


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll take that projected 6-12, thank you!


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

DBL Amen to that:redbounce purplebou :bluebounc


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

If this storm doesn't go off shore like they think it might - and travels up NE instead - we will have a giant Noreaster. They dropped the N word a couple times yesterday about the storm, today they're saying it wont be that bad. But you have to figure, if this storm changes its course by just a little bit, we'll all be very, very happy.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

cjasonbr;361616 said:


> But you have to figure, if this storm changes its course by just a little bit, we'll all be very, very happy.


Or very very MAD 2 local stations said the newest data show it going out to sea.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Yea - they are saying it's going out to sea. Look at the map - they're predicting the storm to go out to sea around the tip of Pennsylvania, and that's still leaving a considerable amount of snow. Now imagine if it actually doesn't go out to sea, and hits us head on.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Depending on where your located when it goes out to sea can be a big storm or junk. For us in CT when the weather men say storms are going out to sea, they mean tracking too far south and we usually dont get any measurable snow. For us in CT to get a big Noreaster the storm has to track perfectly...not too far south, not too far north. The farther north the low comes to us, the more rain & mix sh*t...depending how far south the low goes, we either get graised or nothing. That model shows the Low coming more inland and giving most of CT a mix. But the latest local forecast says its going out to sea....meaning farther south, where we would get graised or nothing at all. 
We'll hafta wait and see. Im taking ever prediction with a grain of salt.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

theyre saying it may or may not change to rain theyll know in a day or so so we may get lucky


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Good point, you guys are further south than me.... i'm feeling pretty good about it though! payup


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I wish it would stall a bit and start late Friday, we would end up with twice what their calling for! Temps in Boston are going to be too warm on Friday to sustain an all snow event. Iif it came in later on Friday Night it would be much different, Saturday is suppose to be colder and would produce an all snow event, no mixing.

I just hope we get at least 6", would make a huge difference!

Jay


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not sure where you heard no snow for Boston?


----------



## Sparky925 (Aug 30, 2002)

Just watched 7 news and Pete said he does not think the Storm on Friday is going to do much at all


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Sparky925;361760 said:


> Just watched 7 news and Pete said he does not think the Storm on Friday is going to do much at all


That figures...LET'S FACE IT NORTHEAST, IT'S NEVER GOING TO SNOW :crying: :angry: ........sound familiar?

I sure hope we get at least 2"...I'll take more in a heartbeat!:redbounce


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Latest Snowfall Forecast Updated: Tuesday, January 30, 2007 3:06 PM

First a note to all you snow nuts out there. If you are rooting for one of those colossal winter storms, forget it; this is not one of them. Rather, this is going to be a fast mover that produces modest snowfall from the southern Rockies to New England. A broad area will get 1-3 inches of snow while a smaller territory gets over 3 inches. The graphic above shows what can be expected through Wednesday night. Below is our preliminary forecast for what falls beyond that.

Story by Accuweather.com Expert Senior Meteorologist John Kocet.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I believe the totals have changed 2 times if not 3 three times today. They still don't have a clue has to what is going to happen with it. Do they ever have a clue until they look out their window? Just like us.


----------



## I8URVTEC (Dec 5, 2005)

They keep changing their forcast for this storm. Now they are saying that for my area it may stay warm enough to turn the snow to rain towards the end of the storm and therefore wash away any of the accumulation.



> ...A WINTRY MIX IS POSSIBLE FOR THE TRI-STATE AREA THURSDAY NIGHT INTO FRIDAY...
> 
> LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING IN THE SOUTHEAST U.S ON THURSDAY WILL MOVE OFF THE MID ATLANTIC SHORE THURSDAY NIGHT. PRECIPITATION FROM THIS STORM WILL SPREAD INTO THE AREA THURSDAY NIGHT AS THE STORM APPROACHES. INITIALLY THERE SHOULD BE ENOUGH COLD AIR ACROSS THE REGION FOR THIS PRECIPITATION TO FALL AS LIGHT SNOW ACROSS MOST OF THE AREA. LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS MAY BE POSSIBLE DURING THIS TIME.
> 
> ...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Nope, not supposed to get any snow out of this Thurs-Fri storm in the tri-state area...what a surprise!:crying: I love how the weathermen predict 3-6, then gradually bring the totals down, and casually say on their web pages "oh yeah, the storm tracked differently, the northeast will now see very little of any snow accumulation at all"....thanks for the accurate forecasts guys :angry: ! Being a weatherman is the only job where you can screw with peoples lives and still get paid to come back again the next day to give out more BS information!:realmad: I'm starting to seriously think it may never really snow here in the Tri-State area!:crying:


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

mkwl;362486 said:


> Nope, not supposed to get any snow out of this Thurs-Fri storm in the tri-state area...what a surprise!:crying: I love how the weathermen predict 3-6, then gradually bring the totals down, and casually say on their web pages "oh yeah, the storm tracked differently, the northeast will now see very little of any snow accumulation at all"....thanks for the accurate forecasts guys :angry: ! Being a weatherman is the only job where you can screw with peoples lives and still get paid to come back again the next day to give out more BS information!:realmad: I'm starting to seriously think it may never really snow here in the Tri-State area!:crying:


I hear ya. The weathermen are a bunch of F****** idiots. I'm done watching weather. If i see flakes which i never might see then i will put my plow on. They have messed up pretty much every storm this season. Now its been cold for the past two weeks and when it finally looks like its going to snow they forecast rain. I think its time to sell the plow and buy another scag.


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

Last forecast for Southern NH

Tonight: A chance of snow, mainly after 9pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24. South wind between 4 and 7 mph becoming calm. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Friday: Snow likely, mainly between 1pm and 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 36. North wind between 3 and 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

another storm out to sea


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmebuildr;362987 said:


> Last forecast for Southern NH
> 
> Tonight: A chance of snow, mainly after 9pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24. South wind between 4 and 7 mph becoming calm. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> ...


THIS IS BULLSH*T

i keep contemplating doing what my signiture says more and more every day, i love it too much to quit though, as i hold on to these false hopes of snow, i grow more and more insane everyday!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Mike, you know you're gonna do what we're all gonna do come 5am, and that's look outside just in case we've gotten 4"


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

*NY Metro snow forecast discussion*

NWS Upton's forecast discussion at 4 a.m on Feb 1st is somewhat promising for the NY Metro Area:

IN TERMS OF SNOW ACCUM WITH TEMPERATURES MAINLY IN THE UPPER 20 TO 
LOW 30S...WILL BE GOING WITH A 10:1 SNOW TO LIQUID RATIO. ALL SNOW 
ACROSS FAR NW SECTIONS BUT LESS QPF WILL HAVE 1 TO 3 INCH SNOW FALL. 
NYC/NASSAU COUNTY INTO COASTAL CONN WILL START AS ALL SNOW...MIXING 
WITH RAIN SOMETIME AFTER DAYBREAK...AND THEN POSSIBLY CHANGING TO 
ALL RAIN FOR A PERIOD LATE FRIDAY MORNING/EARLY AFTERNOON. BEFORE 
THE CHANGEOVER THIS AREA WILL SEE A QUICK 2 TO 4 INCHES OF 
SNOW...RIGHT FOR THE FRIDAY MORNING RUSH. INTERIOR SOUTHERN 
CONNECTICUT SHOULD SEE THE MOST WITH PRIMARILY SNOW AND QPF AMOUNT 
OF 1/4 TO 4/10 OF AN INCH LIQUID...WITH A 3 TO 4 INCH SNOW FALL. 
FURTHER SOUTH AND EAST ACROSS SUFFOLK COUNTY AND SOUTHERN MIDDLESEX 
AND NEW LONDON A QUICKER CHANGEOVER TO RAIN WILL KEEP ACCUMULATION 
LESS THAN AN INCH.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

last update up to an ich with ice i wanted more but oh well


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

They're saying 1-3 in western MA. If we don't get enoughto plow, i'm going to be beside myself.......


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

:

They just changed Western Ma to a dusting to 2 inches.... MMMMM can you guess which one it will be??????


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

As far as i can tell (Accuweather & Weatherbug) they're saying 1-3, but they're pretty much all conceding they don't know sh it about this storm..... I have my fingers crossed!

Latest Snowfall Forecast
Updated: Thursday, February 01, 2007 2:07 PM










I, along with many other forecasters, will be quite happy after this storm goes away. It has been a true test of patience. The organization of the thing has been extremely poor, and those storms are the most difficult to predict. As we discussed yesterday there are actually two disturbances competing against each other, and neither has been able to gain the upper hand. The first storm moved through the Southeast today with ice in the Carolinas and snow into southern Virginia. The snowfall forecast shown here is for the second storm which will reach the central Atlantic coast late Thursday night. From there it will track northeastward never gaining much strength until it reaches New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. In general, this storm will bring a 1- to 3-inch snowfall. Could a narrow band from northern Virginia to New England get 4 or 5 inches? Certainly, but that is not the most likely thing to happen.

Story by AccuWeather.com Expert Senior Meteorologist John Kocet.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Would be nice but on the Weather channel they say less than a Inch in CT


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

we had a snow advisory for 2-4 inches but they just cancelled it. I was going to come home from college in ct but now im not.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;363000 said:


> THIS IS BULLSH*T
> 
> i keep contemplating doing what my signiture says more and more every day, i love it too much to quit though, as i hold on to these false hopes of snow, i grow more and more insane everyday!


I hear ya' Mike, I feel the exact same way, especially after we're supposed to get some snow and get nothing!:crying: :angry:


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks like another Flizzard for us in NJ.
Well there is always the next one. The guys on Eastern Weather are already talking about next week.
http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

tjlands;363394 said:


> Looks like another Flizzard for us in NJ.
> Well there is always the next one. The guys on Eastern Weather are already talking about next week.
> http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/


WTF is a fizzard? Where in NJ are you?


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

mkwl;363451 said:


> WTF is a fizzard? Where in NJ are you?


He wrote Flizzard. Most likely he means it as a reference to flurries or he made a spelling mistake.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Winter Land Man;363455 said:


> He wrote Flizzard. Most likely he means it as a reference to flurries or he made a spelling mistake.


I wonder if he meant that it fizzled out. Instead of a blizzard he got a flizzard? :waving:


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm trying the old fashioned ''I'm not mounting the plow till I have to walk through it'' trick, but it looks like it doesn't look like it's working for me.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Idealtim;363516 said:


> I'm trying the old fashioned ''I'm not mounting the plow till I have to walk through it'' trick, but it looks like it doesn't look like it's working for me.


Ya I have tried it everytime so far, My blade hasn't been mounted to my truck once this year. Still now snow :angry:


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

mkwl;363451 said:


> WTF is a fizzard? Where in NJ are you?


I am in Jackson. A Flizzard is just a slang word meteorologists use to describe a snowstorm that doesn't materialize.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

sweet no snow again for us we had 2-4 predicted yesteday, and theres nothing....there saying 1-2 tonihgt, wow cant wait...thats the 2nd storm they have completly blown in 1 week,


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

So, how about a dusting? That's what we got, and it already melted away. Now we're left with a nasty, cloudy day. Excellent.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe we'll get a few inches tonight to make up for it!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats what she said...


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

few inches, ...............shell want more


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

If we get a inch tonight I'm not going to plow. 2" I may but the last thing I want to do it plow a resident for a inch of snow, I don't want to look desperate. I know we are excited but who really wants to have someone plow a inch of snow. At this point I may do it for free as a refresher course.

Actually I'm full of bologna because my trigger is the city, If the city plows the development, I do unless it's melting, then I don't bother to save them money.

Bring on a blizzard!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

PORTER 05;363789 said:


> sweet no snow again for us we had 2-4 predicted yesteday, and theres nothing....there saying 1-2 tonihgt, wow cant wait...thats the 2nd storm they have completly blown in 1 week,


Same here, we were supposed to have 1-2" last night, woke up to NOTHING this morning, not even a dusting! Now they're saying another 1-2' tonight...right!


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

It would be nice just to have a nice average winter.....please..


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I think i might get my first billable event of the year tonight!


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

it is snowing to beat the band right now in Central Mass, we have 3" at Worcester Airport....


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

It's Snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I have to get some sleep so I can get up early and actualy... PLOW!:bluebounc


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

It's snowing hard in the northern part of the state, while the rest is getting rain. I'm pretty pissed.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Snow*

just got in from plowing our accounts got around 4in in northern CT


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

yea we didnt get much up here in northern RI i saw a few guys out plowin some lots DOT was plowin the highways the contractor i work didnt think there was enough to plow os i ended up just doin my driveway


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Got about an inch maybe inch and a 1/2 here on the north shore. It mixed with rain for several hours before changing to snow. Everyones commerial lots got done but still didnt get to do driveways.


----------

